# Group Lead



## kc5tpy (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello Folks.  I wanted to thank everyone for helping me get the UK. Group to where it is today.  All you folks are great.  I know the Group will continue to grow with such a great group of core of members.  We are all here to offer advice and support to any members; well that and have a laugh or two.

While I will always remain a member and offer my opinions (whether asked or not) I have stepped down as Lead.  Steve, Wade and James will drive the Group forward from now on.  I know they are up to the task.

Please do feel free to PM me at any time if you feel I can offer ANY hep or advice.  I will always be there for the Group.

Hope to see you all in July.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 20, 2016)

As you know Danny, we all do not want you to step down, but it is your decision.

May I take this opportunity to personally thank you for all the hard work and hours on the Forum welcoming all new Memebers and giving advice.

Get that Q out and start cooking!

See you in July.

Thanks Steve


----------



## steve johnson (Jun 21, 2016)

Nooooooo


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2016)

We are sorry that you have decided to stand down but I totally respect your decision. When you feel ready to come back as lead then just let us know. Looking forward to seeing you both in July 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wade


----------

